# Cruze turns over and won’t start



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Karpik_Ryan said:


> So the other day I was driving in my Cruze and noticed it got sluggish and brought it home to realize it wouldn’t start again, so after replacing a few parts one of them was a Mass air flow sensor and the guy from o’rileys said the 1.8 maf would work with the 1.4 turbo not knowing how cause it’s two different motors but it’ll turn over and run for about 2-4 seconds then die out.


It would help to have more information on the car, and I know manufacturers cut cost by utilizing the same parts in multiple vehicles, door handles, speakers, center caps, engines in general, they use the 1.4 in the Buick encore, trax, sonic.. I'm not sure in the MAF is one of those parts however.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Karpik_Ryan (Jan 20, 2019)

It’s a 2012 1.4 turbo with 128k miles on it


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

rockauto has 2 different part numbers for all brands they sell for both motors. 

From that websight. It's not the same part. 

I'd try autozone but they make you enter vehicles in to your log in account. 

Napa is a PITA but it also shows different parts for the 2 engines.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Karpik_Ryan said:


> the guy from o’rileys said the 1.8 maf would work with the 1.4 turbo


I'm seeing two different part numbers. If his books said it was the same part, then he would have given you the right part instead of a story.




Karpik_Ryan said:


> it’ll turn over and run for about 2-4 seconds then die out.


I'd check the fuel pressure.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Keeping in mind though, that O'reilly and pepboys aren't known for accurate parts. 

Since Napa and Rockauto show different. I'd try ensuring a correct replacement first before going the fuel pump diagnosis. Although, since we're not there. Could be either or.


----------



## Karpik_Ryan (Jan 20, 2019)

So I went back out a little later, and tried turning it over and now it wants to fire up perfect and then die out in 5-8 seconds and while it’s idling if I hit the gas it immediately dies out. I’m going to get the right maf first before I worry about the fuel pump but I think it’s time for a new pump.


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Karpik_Ryan said:


> So I went back out a little later, and tried turning it over and now it wants to fire up perfect and then die out in 5-8 seconds and while it’s idling if I hit the gas it immediately dies out. I’m going to get the right maf first before I worry about the fuel pump but I think it’s time for a new pump.


I agree, sound like poor fuel pressure, let us know how this works out and what ends up bx fixing it!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Karpik_Ryan (Jan 20, 2019)

Also if anyone can answer this one. The check engine light is on which it went off when I put the 1.8 maf in, but it’s on again and when I hook the OBD scanner to it the scanner shows no DTC stored.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

If that thing has fuel pressure capability. I'd be looking at that to determine if fuel pump is running or not.

Also look at the maf and see what it's doing.


----------



## Karpik_Ryan (Jan 20, 2019)

Maf seems to be fine, going to get a fuel pressure tester. But when I tried to crank it right after I pressed the little nipple and it barely took any effort to push it in. 

Also it still don’t show nothing on the computer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

It don't take any effort to push the nipple in when the rail is pressurized. 60 psi

Just like your ac valves. It don't take any effort to push the high pressure nipple in and when it's fully charged adn running, will have up to 250 psi. 

I looked at the info for your reader and it only refreshes every 30 seconds. YOu might look for a reader that can do live data in real time. Something like a BAFX obd2 bluetooth adapter and the torque pro app on your phone will read real time live data. The adapter WAS $20. The pro app WAS $5. That's about as cheap as your going to get for real time information.


----------



## Karpik_Ryan (Jan 20, 2019)

snowwy66 said:


> It don't take any effort to push the nipple in when the rail is pressurized. 60 psi
> 
> Just like your ac valves. It don't take any effort to push the high pressure nipple in and when it's fully charged adn running, will have up to 250 psi.
> 
> I looked at the info for your reader and it only refreshes every 30 seconds. YOu might look for a reader that can do live data in real time. Something like a BAFX obd2 bluetooth adapter and the torque pro app on your phone will read real time live data. The adapter WAS $20. The pro app WAS $5. That's about as cheap as your going to get for real time information.


So I got the fuel pressure tester it’s at 60-65 like it should be but now when the car cranks there’s a light smoke coming from the exhaust and it don’t have a head gasket or oil smell. The old maf and new maf don’t make a difference so far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karpik_Ryan (Jan 20, 2019)

Karpik_Ryan said:


> So I got the fuel pressure tester it’s at 60-65 like it should be but now when the car cranks there’s a light smoke coming from the exhaust and it don’t have a head gasket or oil smell. The old maf and new maf don’t make a difference so far.
> 
> What sensors could keep it from starting/ what could the smoke be from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

You can probably rule out the fuel pump. 

Probably.

Go back to the maf. You bought it from o'reilly's who sells the same part number for 2 motors. And isn't known for quality parts. They used to be checker auto. 

Try a different parts store. Autozone, Napa, Advanced auto. Maybe even the dealer if it's price comparable.


----------



## Karpik_Ryan (Jan 20, 2019)

snowwy66 said:


> You can probably rule out the fuel pump.
> 
> Probably.
> 
> ...


The maf seems to be fine, I even put the old one back in and still the same problem. But the smoke got a little denser and smells something of deep metallic. And in the saved codes it ran too lean in bank 1. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Karpik_Ryan said:


> So I got the fuel pressure tester it’s at 60-65 like it should be


But can it hold that while running? If the pump can't keep up, that's the problem.

Did you just fill up on fuel? It might be contaminated.


----------



## Karpik_Ryan (Jan 20, 2019)

Yes it holds pressure but it just dies out and smokes like I said 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

My gut reaction is turbo.
Running car without MAF plugged in will let you know if a bad sensor is keeping it from running.


----------



## Karpik_Ryan (Jan 20, 2019)

Ma v e n said:


> My gut reaction is turbo.
> Running car without MAF plugged in will let you know if a bad sensor is keeping it from running.


I’ve gotten it to start and when I rev it up the smoke leaves and you can hear the turbo spool. I just can’t keep it idling 

What sensors could make it from idling?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

The fact that the car runs but won't idle suggests things are workings, just not working "within spec". 

At this point, I'm going to go with a problem withe PCV system. While your symptom is a bit different, it's a pretty common failure item. There's the check valve in the plastic tube, the orange check valve in the intake manifold and the PCV disk in the valve cover. When it fails, it leads to a massive vacuum leak that throws off the mixture and can lead to oil getting sucked into the engine.

But if you have a compression tester, I might be worth running a compression test as well.


----------



## Karpik_Ryan (Jan 20, 2019)

ChevyGuy said:


> At this point, I'm going to go with a problem withe PCV system. While your symptom is a bit different, it's a pretty common failure item. There's the check valve in the plastic tube, the orange check valve in the intake manifold and the PCV disk in the valve cover. When it fails, it leads to a massive vacuum leak that throws off the mixture and can lead to oil getting sucked into the engine.
> 
> But if you have a compression tester, I might be worth running a compression test as well.


I have already replaced the valve cover so I can rule that one out, I’m not quite sure on how to check to see that burst disk is there a form or anything on how to check it? Or do I have to take the intake manifold off?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

See this post: https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-...4-pcv-valve-cover-intake-manifold-issues.html


----------



## Karpik_Ryan (Jan 20, 2019)

Okay so I took the charge pipe off and looked down in there cleaned it up and all, there is no little orange dot in there. So my intake is bad and is keeping it from starting? 

If that’s the case is there a way to fix it or do I need a whole new intake? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karpik_Ryan (Jan 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Karpik_Ryan said:


> If that’s the case is there a way to fix it or do I need a whole new intake?


The repair solutions are in the same post. The GM way is to replace the intake. But one of the forum moderators sells a kit to make that makes check valve external.


----------



## Karpik_Ryan (Jan 20, 2019)

ChevyGuy said:


> The repair solutions are in the same post. The GM way is to replace the intake. But one of the forum moderators sells a kit to make that makes check valve external.


I just went ahead and bought a new intake hoping that’ll fix it.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Karpik_Ryan said:


> I just went ahead and bought a new intake hoping that’ll fix it..


Hang on to the old one. You may want to order the kit and modify it at your leisure so you're ready for the next time.


----------



## Karpik_Ryan (Jan 20, 2019)

Well still no luck, I can get it to run for about 10-15 seconds now. When I rev it though it dies out and they’re no codes? Anyone got anything 

Had the battery tested too and it’s fine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Back to the MAF. 

That's generally how they act.


----------



## beatlemyn (Jan 26, 2019)

This is kinda what mine is doing. I also have the 2012 LT. I got a check engine light and pretty much immediately started getting a misfire and stall out. The codes read for MAP, MAF, and fuel imbalance. I replaced the MAP and the code cleared. I cleaned the MAF twice and got no result. I am changing it out today but the battery is dead so I am having to replace that. Sounds like we are having the same issue. I will let you know what mine does once I get the MAF in there later today.


----------



## Karpik_Ryan (Jan 20, 2019)

snowwy66 said:


> Back to the MAF.
> 
> That's generally how they act.


I changed the turbo boost pressure sensor and the map and maf. Still won’t idle 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Karpik_Ryan said:


> snowwy66 said:
> 
> 
> > Back to the MAF.
> ...


Are you still using those o'Reilly parts?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Stupid question: have you put the dipstick in all the way and is the oil cap is seated properly? As strange as it may sound, they can be the source of vacuum leaks. I'd expect vacuum leak problems to be more pronounced at idle.


----------



## Karpik_Ryan (Jan 20, 2019)

snowwy66 said:


> Are you still using those o'Reilly parts?


Nah went to the Chevrolet dealership themselves and got everything. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

